# gnome2 package halts



## hitchup (Dec 13, 2009)

Gnome2 package is having peer resets late in the package fetch process. Is there a way to resume the fetch from the point of reset or error?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

fetch it manually.... with *-R* flag
`# fetch -R [url]ftp://.[/url]..`

after  reset use *-r* flag
`# fetch -Rr [url]ftp://.[/url]..`


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

You can combine both options (-r and -R) right from the start if you want.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 13, 2009)

Can I fetch the complete package manually? Download and then install?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

That may be complex. Because you need not only to fetch package, but also all of it's dependencies, sub dependencies etc.

I suggest either be patient and simply use pkg_add -r....
or Install gnome from official freebsd DVD


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2009)

What do you mean by "complete" package? The meta-port + all its dependencies? No, you can't do that using fetch only. That's what *pkg_add -r* does. But you can always fetch all the dependencies manually if you want.
Visit this page to get a list of all dependencies for a specific port. Then search for each package on the FTP (to get the right version) and fetch them.

And yes you can install it manually when you have all the files locally by just dropping the remote (-r) option: `# pkg_add gnome2-2.x.x.tbz`.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll just give pkg_add -r another try. Do I need to delete or purge the partials from the failed attempts?

TY for the responses.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

no, It should be done automatically....


----------



## hitchup (Dec 13, 2009)

I think I'll try to download and burn the dvd image and then pkg_add from DVD.
Any gotchas doing it that way?


----------

